# BEST CHATTERBAIT??



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys,. 

Need some advice on your favorite model of chatterbait out there. I threw one for the first time and killed them on a local pond. Original Z-Man chatterbait in gold/chart with joshy slims bait trailer. I want to stock some more in my bag and have seen many brands on tackle warehouse. A lot of bitching about the quality of the Z-Man original and the fact that they have sued some competitors for their design. What do you like as for as brand and trailer??

Thanks!!

Ed


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Original has always been my favorite. A few colors in my box are white, white/chartreuse, sexy shad and black/blue. 3/8 and 1/2. I throw them on a medium heavy rod, 17 lb flourocarbon line, and a 6.4 to 1 reel. Hope this helps. Tight lines.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Z-man. Is the best hands down


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

If you are looking for a tight wobble and a faster retrieve, stick with the Z-Man. If you want a wider wobble and a slower retrieve (which I prefer under most circumstances) the Strike King Rage Blade is the way to go. Either way, pair with a Robo Minnow and you've got money.









Strike King Rage Blade









4.25" Roboworm Minnow


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Original chatterbait, there's something about the coffin-shaped blade that lets gives off the best vibration and let's it slip through the grass. There is now an updated model of the original chatterbait with an upgraded gamakatsu hook. Same package as the original, but it has some red on it I believe.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

This what the Strike King Rage Blade produced for me tonight 7-8-16


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Whoa! Nicely done!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Guys...!!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

This recent development may be of interest to some: http://www.bassfan.com/docktalk_article/16644/picasso-gets-patent-on-shock-blade#.V4ORf4QrKCg

*Picasso Lures Awarded Design Patent On Shock Blade*
Pennsylvania based Picasso Lures announced the issuance of United States Patent No.US D760,866 S titled “Fishing Lure Attachment Clip”. The patent protects the unique head-to-blade wire connection of their popular Shock Blade and FX Shock Blade series of bladed swim jigs. 

Picasso President Terry Monteleone said ”To get around the Z Man Patent other manufacturers use a simple split ring to attach the blade to the head. The problem with using the split ring approach is the connection is too loose and upon anything other than a slow retrieve the lure rises to the surface and also creates “blow out” causing the blade to bind to one side, stop vibrating and spin. Our Patented clip connection keeps the blade to head connection tight so even on a fast retrieve it will not blow out and bind. Plus it has the advantage of keeping the lure down in the strike zone longer without getting lift which potentially means putting more fish in the live well." 

The Shock Blade is endorsed by Bassmaster Elite Angler Aaron Martens and is available in a range of sizes from 1/4 - 2 ounces to accommodate all your fishing depths from shallow to deepwater ledges and drop offs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buick Riviera said:


> This recent development may be of interest to some: http://www.bassfan.com/docktalk_article/16644/picasso-gets-patent-on-shock-blade#.V4ORf4QrKCg
> 
> *Picasso Lures Awarded Design Patent On Shock Blade*
> Pennsylvania based Picasso Lures announced the issuance of United States Patent No.US D760,866 S titled “Fishing Lure Attachment Clip”. The patent protects the unique head-to-blade wire connection of their popular Shock Blade and FX Shock Blade series of bladed swim jigs.
> ...


Honestly, I jumped on that wagon last year... the shock blade was a pretty big disappointment to me in terms of action... I throw a chatterbait because of the hard vibration and it's erratic darting swim while snapping/pumping the rod during the retrieve... the shock blade really lacked in that department...

Now, having said that, everybody has their own desires out of a particular type of lure, so it may be the greatest bait ever to some of you.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

3 dog Ed said:


> A lot of bitching about the quality of the Z-Man original and the fact that they have sued some competitors for their design.


Wow, people are complaining about a company suing those who are making money from ripping off the product chatterbait created through their hard work and ingenuity. Yup, that about sums up 2016


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Zman when I throw a chatterbait. I use a Scrounger more often, with a Zoom Swimming Fluke trailer.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use the chatter but, I've heard that the strike king will get hung up less.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Z man white and chartreuse has caught me more bass in the last summer than any other bait or lure.


----------

